# 18650, 18500 whats's the difference?



## Art Vandelay (Feb 17, 2007)

What's the difference between 18650 & 18500 batteries? Thanks.


----------



## BBL (Feb 17, 2007)

length and capacity. 

18650: 65mm, 18500: 50mm


----------



## Norm (Feb 17, 2007)

18650 is 18 mm in diameter 65 mm in length the last 0 says it's a round cell.
18500 is 18 mm in diameter 50 mm in length the last 0 says it's a round cell.
Norm


----------



## tino_ale (Feb 17, 2007)

XXYY0 is XX mm in diameter YY mm in length the last 0 says it's a round cell.

Shorter answer and works for all the batts described with 5 numbers
:lolsign:


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 17, 2007)

what about capacity?


----------



## altis (Feb 17, 2007)

Some info here:

http://www.gpbatteries.com/Lithiom_Ion.cfm


----------



## Illum (Feb 17, 2007)

Norm said:


> 18650 is 18 mm in diameter 65 mm in length the last 0 says it's a round cell.
> 18500 is 18 mm in diameter 50 mm in length the last 0 says it's a round cell.



Norm beat me to it:naughty:

18650 equivalent to pila 168A
18500 equivalent to pila 150A



carbine15 said:


> what about capacity?



18650 is 4.2 volts max voltage and 3.6-3.7 volts nominal...capacity ranges from 2000-2200 mah, available in protected and unprotected versions.

18500 is also 4.2 volts max voltage and 3.6-3.7 volts nominal...capacity around 1300 mah for protected cells.


----------

